# Happy New Year!



## Peptide Source (Dec 27, 2011)

Peptide Source wants to wish everyone here at IM a happy and safe New Year. To bring in the new year we are discounting all of our Myosin Inhibitors. Type in NEWYEAR2012 for 10% off of the myosin inhibitors. 


Thank You,

The Peptide Source Team!


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 27, 2011)

Peptide Source said:


> Peptide Source wants to wish everyone here at IM a happy and safe New Year. To bring in the new year we are discounting all of our Myosin Inhibitors. Type in NEWYEAR2012 for 10% off of the myosin inhibitors.
> 
> 
> Thank You,
> ...





Sweet deal bro.you wont find that deal anywhere else.


----------

